# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  modular printer - this looks cool

## brad jones

https://uberblox.com/?ref=1kGad

This (UberBlox) looks pretty cool. It is a modular building system that can make 3D printers and such. They are marketing it to the maker audience, which seems to make sense. I'd be interested in seeing this in action to see if it can really be used to create the various machines they show. 

Brad!

----------


## wossname

As a completely unqualified and half-assed amateur machinist, I can say with some certainty that that construction system probably lacks the rigidity and repeatability required to do anything worthwhile to do with milling or engraving.

Although I stand to be corrected.  :Smilie:

----------

